# First Clown



## xxmurrxx (Oct 12, 2010)

Well i bought my first fish, a clownfish.

Day 2 seems to be doing good. Eating fine and all.

Not sure if its just because new tank and all but he seems to be sticking in the corner along the silicon.
Wondering maybe if it reminds of a anemone? he was in a tank with one and another clown..
Or just random clownfish behaviour?

I probably should have bought the pair right away but being my first fish in the new aquarium I wanted to make sure he survived before buying two.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

sometimes when i get a new clown fish as in perculas or ocelaris they tend to not like direct or strong flow....he may be frolicing in a eddie....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen your pics and you have a nice setup. No reason for concern yet. Clownfish do tend to behave a bit timid when no other livestock is in the tank. I would leave well enough alone and let the tank mature for another couple weeks before moving forward.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

badxgillen said:


> sometimes when i get a new clown fish as in perculas or ocelaris they tend to not like direct or strong flow....he may be frolicing in a eddie....


I agree with this... mine do not like to be in the flow of the sump return or the powerhead. My female tends to stay mostly in areas with little flow, like hiding behind the overflow box or in one of the top corners.


----------

